

Review my startup idea: Re-thinking the inbox - levicampbell

I was talking with my dad about his work when he started complaining about the volume of email he gets. After looking through his email, I started thinking about how people use email and where it fits in the workplace. I'm a fan of GTD, so my concept is a tool that handles your email, tweets, Facebook posts, and Google+ shares as next actions in the GTD system.<p>Down the road, I'd like to offer a developer API, because there could be uses for this tool beyond what I would imagine. I'd also like to offer four versions of this app, hosted for personal use, hosted for businesses, via AWS marketplace, and a deployable version for business who want to host in-house.<p>What do you guys think? I'm always open to comments and suggestions. Thank you for your time and consideration.
======
1123581321
It sounds like you didn't listen to your dad. He complained about how much
email he gets, and you want to merely present it differently, and on top of
that give him more work to do by presenting him with (generally low-signal)
social media to process as well.

------
coryl
<https://angel.co/minbox>

Not much to see from the screenshots, but a lot of buzz.

------
tectonic
I'm afraid I don't fully understand your idea. Do you have a mockup or
wireframe that you can share?

~~~
levicampbell
I do not, unfortunately. Development is going well, and I hope to have a
prototype within the week.

------
sharemywin
watch trademark/copyright issues. if you're too close to the GTD system you
might get sued.

